# Running rough



## barbapj (Sep 2, 2006)

Hello. I have a 05' SER - I installed a cold air intake at 35,000 miles. There were no problems, but now at 37,0000 miles the car runs a bit rough. Nothing major, but runs rough while in idle. Any suggestions to smooth things out. I'd hate to take it to the dealer and get hosed, but it seems cars are 90% computerized and maybe my only option. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

